# Presa Canario needs a good home



## AllAmerican (Feb 7, 2017)

Great working dog.  Smart, gets along with non aggressive dogs, obedience trained, never was on hogs, but will catch if trained right.  Father caught, Uncles all caught.  Brindle male intact, Spanish bloodlines.  Jake is a great dog, my friend has not the time nor the space for this big beautiful dog.  Very athletic for his size, very powerful dog.  Call Nick 404.910.7134


----------

